# Carolina Cast Pro Christmas/Customer Appreciation SALE!!!



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Carolina Cast Pro is running a Holiday and Customer appreciation sale!! From now through Friday Dec 14th I’ll take 10% off of any order that includes a rod or reel!!! 

Just place your order and I will refund 10% of the product total back to you.

Make this the best Christmas ever for that fisherman/woman in your life!!!

Tommy


----------

